
Re-analysis of vials sealed in 1953 shows Miller-Urey more successful than they knew - kradic
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2008/10/old_scientists_never_clean_out.php
======
aaronjerling
Creating amino acids isn't really has difficult as it was thought to be back
in the 50's. Amino acids that aren't known on Earth have been found in various
meteorites and the like. Although they can be considered bio-markers, they
aren't very good ones.

------
gaius
Except that it doesn't. It only shows something about Miller-Urey + 55 years
extra reaction time. The experiment needs to be repeated for anything new to
be known about it.

